# من اجمل السيارات الامريكية، سيارة بيوك 1984 Buick Riviera Base



## cars102 (9 أغسطس 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*
*ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*
*عرض سيارةBuick Riviera Base*
*الموديل= 1984 *
*حالة السيارة = مستعملة*
*تواجد السيارة = امريكا*
*اللون الخارجي =احمر*
*اللون الداخلي =احمر*
*المحرك =8 سلندر اتوماتيك دفع خلفي
*
*ممشاها=*145,657 mi.
*السعر: 34800ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*
*للتواصل مرسلتنا على*
*[email protected]*
*او التواصل مع *
*ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*
*“ابو وسام” 0019546878989




0019546878989*
*زياره موقعنا*
*www.fromusatoksa.com*
*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *
*https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*

*او الانستقرام *
*http://instagram.com/exportgate*

*1984 Buick Riviera Base $5,261*


*Williams Buick GMC 



877-883-1377*








































































































































D
Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

